# The Song Title Game



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This is probably something many of you have seen from time to time in different forums, but we will have a bit of a twist on it. I will start us off with a song title... the next poster will post a song title that includes at least of the of the words from the previous title. Include the Song Title - Artist Name WITH a link to the YouTube video, which will be embedded in the post. If it ain't on YouTube, it don't count.

First up:

Yet Another Movie - Pink Floyd


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Sticking with the Floyd theme...from _Yet Another Movie _- Pink Floyd to _Another Brick in the Wall Pt.II_


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Let's go back a ways!





 The Commodores - _Brick House_


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Burning Down The House - Talking Heads


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

_House of the Rising Sun_ -The Animals






BTW-the 1st (or 2nd??) song I learned to play on guitar.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)




----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

_Bad to the Bone_ George Thorogood


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

Bone Machine

the pixies (gotta be quick to get in before someone else!)


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome To The Machine - Pink Floyd


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Can I use "To" or "The"? :rofl2: 

Machine Head - Bush


----------

